# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Κεραίες & Καλώδια >  >  ΚΕΡΑΙΑ ΚΑΘΕΤΗ ΜΕΣΑΙΩΝ

## ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ 1962

ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΚΕΡΑΙΑΣ ΜΕΣΑΙΩΝ ΚΑΘΕΤΗ  ΣΤΟΥΣ 900 ΚΗΖ  ΑΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΙ΄΄¨΄

----------


## drPanos

60 σπιρες πηνιο και καμια 120 μετρα κεραια

----------


## radioamateur

Βλέπουν καλά τα μάτια μου;   :Shocked:   120 μέτρα για κάθετη  δεν είναι υπερβολικά;  :Think:

----------


## drPanos

οχι δεν ειναι υπερβολικα εγω τοσα χρησιμοποιώ και βγαίνω από τους 750khz έως 1700khz αλλά τα πιο πολλά watt τα δίνει μετά από τους 1100khz

----------


## radioamateur

*driver fm am* μου δημιούργησες μια απορία.Πως κατορθώνεις να έχεις κεραία 120 μέτρα εντελώς κάθετη;Με γερανό την αναρτάς ή από κανένα μπαλόνι με ήλιο ή από αερόστατο;Δεν μου φαίνεται ανθρωπίνως δυνατή μια τέτοια κατασκευή & σε ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση σου.

----------


## drPanos

Η κεραία ξεκάνει από την ταράτσα του σπιτιού μου πέρνα πάνω από μια παιδική χαρά κα καταλήγει απέναντι στη ταράτσα ενός φίλου μου    :Wink:

----------


## radioamateur

Λοιπόν φίλε μου *driver fm am* ... δεν αναφέρεσαι λοιπόν σε κάθετη αλλά σε οριζόντια κεραία.Σωστά;Οριζόντια είναι εφικτή κατασκευή αλλά ο όρος κάθετη   :Shocked:  με μπέρδεψε!Φαντάζομαι ότι τη νύχτα θα καμπανίζεις σε ολόκληρη την Ελλάδα.  :Boo hoo!:   :Applause:  
Η συγκεκριμένη κεραία χρησιμοποιείται και για λήψη;

----------


## drPanos

Μπερδεύτηκα και εγώ! οριζόντια  καίρια 
Ναι μια φορά έκανα συνομιλία με Γιουγκοσλαβία
Όχι δεν τη χρησιμοποιώ για λήψη
αλλα το ανοιγω σπανια γιατι δεν εχω ελευθερο χρονο

----------


## drPanos

λοιπον επειδή χαλάσαμε το θέμα του ανθρώπου 
Ποιο πολύ δεν μετραει η καθετή κεραία μετραει η οριζόντια 
Για να μετρήσει η οριζόντια θα χρειαστεί πάνω από 400μετρά ύψος

----------


## radioamateur

*ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ 1962* δες εδώ την κεραία που ψάχνεις.Το σχέδιο βρέθηκε τυχαία.  :Very Happy:

----------


## jordan t-610

Τι θέλεις να ακούσεις στην συχνότητα αυτή? Και θέλεις και κάθετη. Η εκπομπές σε αυτήν στην συχνότητα γίνονται με Λ στήσιμο κεραίας και οριζόντια πόλωση.

----------


## ALAMAN

Παιδιά αυτή η κάθετη κεραία μεσαίων τί χαρακτηριστηκά έχει?
http://charliethompson.50megs.com/1610khz.htm

Μήκος του κάθετου στοιχείου?
Διατομή πηνίου?
Διατομή σύρματος?
Αριθμός σπειρών?

----------


## weather1967

> Παιδιά αυτή η κάθετη κεραία μεσαίων τί χαρακτηριστηκά έχει?
> http://charliethompson.50megs.com/1610khz.htm
> 
> Μήκος του κάθετου στοιχείου?
> Διατομή πηνίου?
> Διατομή σύρματος?
> Αριθμός σπειρών?



Γιώργο η απαντηση ειναι εδώ ,αλλα τα εχει σε Αμερικανικα μεγεθη μετρησεις τα περισσοτερα, καταλαβα οτι ο χαλκινος σωληνας πρεπει να ειναι 3 μετρα μηκος και διατομή μισή ιντζα ,και 50 σπειρες πηνιο σε τουμπο,το τουμπο το κοβω για PVC Φ 100 ,και την διαμετρο του συρματος την εκτιμώ για 1,5 mm 

http://charliethompson.50megs.com/cgi-bin/i/1610.jpg

Βρε συστηματα που εχουν βγαλει ,ειμαι περιεργος αν βγαινει καλα ετούτο το πράμα στα ΑΜ  :Lol:

----------


## ALAMAN

Να ρωτήσω κάτι άλλο... για οριζόντια κεραία είναι απλό μονόπολό?
Η γείωση δεν συνδέεται πουθενά? πόσα μέτρα καλώδιο?

----------


## bob

Για δες εδω...http://www.hlektronika.gr/index.php?page=files

----------


## Γαληνίτης

Σχετικά με τον όρο *κάθετη*:
Ο όρος έχει επικρατήσει, αλλά δεν είναι απόλυτα ακριβής. Είναι ελλιπής και θα μπορούσε να οδηγήσει σε παρερμηνείες και παρεξηγήσεις.* 
Κάθετη* (σε ορθή γωνία)* ως προς τί;* (Υπονοείται ως προς το οριζόντιο επίπεδο). Μια *οριζόντια* κεραία μπορεί να είναι ...*κάθετη* (; !)  :Confused1:   :W00t:  . (Προς τον κατακόρυφο ιστό ή τον τοίχο ή προς τις εναέριες γραμμές της ΔΕΗ κλπ). 
Στα σταυρόλεξα το οριζοντίως και το *καθέτως* βρίσκονται στο ίδιο (*οριζόντιο* συνήθως) επίπεδο!
Σωστότερος, ακριβέστερος και προτιμότερος είναι ο όρος *κατακόρυφη*. 
(*Κατακόρυφη κεραία*, πόλωση κλπ).

Oι αντίστοιχοι αγγλικοί όροι είναι  *vertical (=κατακόρυφη)* και *perpendicular (=κάθετη).*

----------


## weather1967

Σωστος ο Κώστας ,καλυτερα ο ορος κατακόρυφη 
Αν και αρκετοι φιλοι καταλαβαν πιστεύω τι εστι καθετο,γιατι καθετη πολωση κεραιας στα AM 120 μετρα υψος πυργο,εχει μονο ο κρατικος σταθμος στο Μπογιατι  :Lol: .Απλα καποιοι φιλοι μπερδευτηκαν .Αλλα γενικα ο ορος κατακορυφη ταιριαζει καλυτερα πιστεύω.

----------


## ALAMAN

Ποιός είναι ο τύπος που υπολογίζουμε το μήκος σύρματος οριζόντιας κεραίας για κάθε συχνότητα?
απο τον τύπο λ=c/f βγαίνει για συχνότητα 1000kHz, 300μέτρα (???)

----------


## Antonis12

l=150.000/f. Το f σέ khz

----------


## ALAMAN

Γιατί 150.000??

----------


## antonis_p

λέγοντας "λ" εννοούμε το μήκος κύμματος και όχι το μήκος της κεραίας.
Αρα το 150κ είναι λάθος.

----------


## ALAMAN

Ναι το μήκος κύματος απο τον τύπο που ανέφερα βγαίνει 300μέτρα.
Τώρα το μήκος της κεραίας πώς υπολογίζεται? λ/2 ή λ/4?

----------


## antonis_p

λ/4
και μην ξεχνας το ground

----------


## ReFas

Με τον τύπο που έδωσε ο Antonis12 βρίσκεις το λ/2 μήκος για τη συχνότητα που ενδιαφέρεσαι.

Το πόσο μήκος κεραίας θα βάλεις εξαρτάται βασικά απο το με ποιό τρόπο θα προσαρμόσεις τη κεραία σου στον πομπό.
Άλλα κυκλώματα θα κάνεις αν έχει 5 μέτρα μήκος, άλλα με 50 μέτρα και άλλα αν είναι λ/2.

----------


## antonis_p

> Ναι το μήκος κύματος απο τον τύπο που ανέφερα βγαίνει 300μέτρα.
> Τώρα το μήκος της κεραίας πώς υπολογίζεται? λ/2 ή λ/4?



η λ/2 δεν χρησιμοποιείται, αυτή που είναι η πλέον διαδεδομένη ειναι η λ/4, (ή 2 x λ/4, το δίπολο), ακόμα και αν λόγο μεγάλου μήκους θα αναγκαστείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις traps για να μικρύνεις το πραγματικος μήκος.

----------


## weather1967

> η λ/2 δεν χρησιμοποιείται, αυτή που είναι η πλέον διαδεδομένη ειναι η λ/4, (ή 2 x λ/4, το δίπολο), ακόμα και αν λόγο μεγάλου μήκους θα αναγκαστείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις traps για να μικρύνεις το πραγματικος μήκος.



Kαι ομως το σημα ειναι καλυτερο αν βγεις με λ/2 που ειναι δυσκολο βεβαια λογο οτι χρειαζεται μεγαλυτερο μηκος κεραιας απο την λ/4 ,ασχετα αν λογο μικροτερου μηκους κεραιας εχει καθιερωθει η λ/4.

----------


## Antonis12

ο τύπος αυτός είναι γιά κεραία τύπου γ.ένα οριζόντιο καλώδιο πού τροφοδοτεί τήν γραμμή στό 1/3 τού οριζόντιου μήκους της.όλα αυτά μέ τήν προυπόθεση ότι έχεις αρκετό διαθέσιμο χώρο.Πρακτικά βγαίνει πιό λίγο καί πειραματικά μέ χρήση πηνίου θά τό βγάλεις ,άν έχεις τουλάχιστον 45 μέτρα κεραία.Πάντως πιστεύω ότι σάν τήν γ δέν αποδίδει καμιά άλλη,όλα αυτά μέ βάση ότι θυμάμαι ,πάνε καί 20 χρόνια.

----------


## antonis_p

το σήμα γιατί να είναι καλύτερο με λ/2 κεραία;
Πιθανολογω πως είναι το ίδιο με το δίπολο, δεν βλέπω κανενα λόγο για κάτι διαφορετικό. 
(Δεν μπόρεσα με ένα γρήγορο ψάξιμο να βρω το gain και τον λοβο ακτινοβολίας της λ/2,
αν έχει κάποιος, ας το δημοσιεύσει.)
Ή το ίδιο με μια λ/4 και σωστό ground, επαρκή radials.


Η λ/2 ελάχιστα χρησιμοποιείται αν και έχει το πλεονέκτημα οτι δεν χρειάζεται radials
(ή τουλάχιστον χρειάζεται μόνο 0,05% μήκους κύμματος).

Ακόμα και στα UHF που δεν υπάρχει θέμα μεγέθους!

----------


## ALAMAN

Η γείωση του καλωδίου πού συνδέετε?
Με την γείωση του υπόλοιπου κυκλώματος?
Σε τί θα βοηθήσει η γείωση σε ένα απλό μονόπολο οριζόντιου σύρματος?
Άν κατάλαβα καλά με το μήκος κύματος και την κεραία, λ/4 δηλαδή για συχνότητα 1000kHz θα έχουμε 75 μέτρα οριζόντιο σύρμα σωστά?
Αυτό θα συνδεθεί σε τύπου γ? δηλαδή η γραμμή μεταφοράς δεν συνδέεται στην αρχή του οριζόντιου σύρματος?

----------


## weather1967

> το σήμα γιατί να είναι καλύτερο με λ/2 κεραία;
> Πιθανολογω πως είναι το ίδιο με το δίπολο, δεν βλέπω κανενα λόγο για κάτι διαφορετικό. 
> (Δεν μπόρεσα με ένα γρήγορο ψάξιμο να βρω το gain και τον λοβο ακτινοβολίας της λ/2,
> αν έχει κάποιος, ας το δημοσιεύσει.)
> Ή το ίδιο με μια λ/4 και σωστό ground, επαρκή radials.
> 
> 
> 
> Η λ/2 ελάχιστα χρησιμοποιείται αν και έχει το πλεονέκτημα οτι δεν χρειάζεται radials
> ...



 
Παντα μιλαω για διπολο λ/2 και οχι για μονοπωλα
Εφοσον σαν ραδιοερασιτεχνης εχεις πομποδεκτη VHF και UHF που ειναι και ευκολο να πειραματιστεις με μικρες κεραιες, παρε αν εχεις χρονο και μπορεις 4 μετρα αλουμινιο στρογγυλό μιση ιντζα ,και κανε ενα διπολο λ/4 στα VHF UHF με τους γνωστους τυπους, και μετα κανε και ενα διπολο λ/2 και κανε συγκριση το σημα σου με την μια και με την αλλη κεραια.

Λογικό ειναι οσο πιο κοντά στο full μηκος κυματος ειμαστε τοσο καλυτερα ειναι τα αποτελεσματα ,ασχετο αν χρησιμοποιουμε λ/4 για λογους χωρου και εχει διατηρηθή αυτο,και στα VHF UHF

----------


## weather1967

> Η γείωση του καλωδίου πού συνδέετε?
> Με την γείωση του υπόλοιπου κυκλώματος?
> Σε τί θα βοηθήσει η γείωση σε ένα απλό μονόπολο οριζόντιου σύρματος?
> Άν κατάλαβα καλά με το μήκος κύματος και την κεραία, λ/4 δηλαδή για συχνότητα 1000kHz θα έχουμε 75 μέτρα οριζόντιο σύρμα σωστά?
> Αυτό θα συνδεθεί σε τύπου γ? δηλαδή η γραμμή μεταφοράς δεν συνδέεται στην αρχή του οριζόντιου σύρματος?



Γιώργο αν εχεις μονοπωλο δεν βαζεις γειωση στην κεραια παρα μονο στο μηχανημα,απο οτι θυμαμαι απο τα χρονια τα παλια στα AM .Αλλα το μονοπολο εχει πολλα στασιμα .
Αν εχεις διπολο γειωνεις το ενα στοιχειο του διπολου .

----------


## ALAMAN

Όταν λές δίπολο ενοείς οριζόντιο δίπολο 75 μέτρα το κάθε στοιχείο???

----------


## antonis_p

αν εχεις μονόπολο (οριζόντιο ή κάθετο), δεν το συζητας να μην έχεις ground!
http://www.antennasbyn6lf.com/files/...periment_1.pdf
απλά δεν λειτουργεί!

Μέτρα πχ μία μικρή κεραία vhf ή cb που είναι με μαγνήτη πάνω στο αυτοκίνητο
και μετά απομάκρυνέ την από την οροφή! Απλά για να καταλάβεις τί συμβαίνει,
η κεραία αυτή χωρίς το ground είναι μισή κεραία!

ένα search στο ιντερνετ θα σε πείσει:

η γωνία του μονόπολου (single feed antenna), vertical or horizontal, καμία διαφορά δεν έχει στην ανάγκη για ground.
Όταν η εκπομπή γίνεται από ...πλοίο, τότε το σκάφος είναι το καλύτερο ground.
Όταν είναι εφικτό χρησιμοποιούμε radials, όσο πιο πολλά τόσο πιο καλά.

όταν αυτό δεν είναι εφικτό, πχ στις ταράτσες μας,
χρησιμοποιούμε οποιαδήποτε μεταλλική επιφάνεια: κάγκελα, θερμοσίφωνες κλπ.

----------


## antonis_p

και αν θέλετε να βλέπετε και το AM κάπου...
αν και δεν υπάρχει καμία διαφορά στην θεωρία όσο αφορά την συχνότητα,
το πιο κάτω λινκ δείχνει πως κατασκευάζεται μια (μικρή) κεραία 
για την μπάντα των μεσαίων (MW).
http://www.northcountryradio.com/Articles/am88vert.htm
και πιο κάτω η θεωρία:
http://www.moonraker.com.au/techni/q...everticals.htm

----------


## weather1967

> Όταν λές δίπολο ενοείς οριζόντιο δίπολο 75 μέτρα το κάθε στοιχείο???



Ακριβώς αυτο διπολο οριζοντιο 75 μετρα το καθε στοιχειο ,και εχεις για καθοδο ομοαξονικο καλωδιο ,και γειωνεις το μπλενταζ και κατ επεκταση το ενα απο τα δυο διπολα.

----------


## weather1967

> αν εχεις μονόπολο (οριζόντιο ή κάθετο), δεν το συζητας να μην έχεις ground!
> http://www.antennasbyn6lf.com/files/...periment_1.pdf
> απλά δεν λειτουργεί!
> 
> Εννοείς ground να εχει γειωσει το σασι σε μονοπωλο για τα AM,γιατι μονοπολο με ground στα ΑΜ σε οριζοντια κεραια ,εννουσαμε γειωση στο σασι ,αυτο εξυπακουετε 
> 
> 
> Μέτρα πχ μία μικρή κεραία vhf ή cb που είναι με μαγνήτη πάνω στο αυτοκίνητο
> και μετά απομάκρυνέ την από την οροφή! Απλά για να καταλάβεις τί συμβαίνει,
> ...



 
Kαι εδω συμφωνώ

----------


## antonis_p

> Εννοείς ground να εχει γειωσει το σασι σε μονοπωλο για τα AM,γιατι μονοπολο με ground στα ΑΜ σε οριζοντια κεραια ,εννουσαμε γειωση στο σασι ,αυτο εξυπακουεται



η κεραία (μονόπολο) ακτινοβολεί, αυτή θέλει το ground!

δες στο πιο πανω σχήμα, λείπει ο δεύτερος πόλος
και αυτή την δουλεια την κάνει το ground, τα radials που φαίνονται στις άλλες φωτό.
Η γείωση που συνδέεις στο σασί, τον πομποδέκτη ή το ηλεκτρικό σίδερο είναι γιά άλλη δουλειά. Εδώ αναφέρομαι στο ground που είναι μέρος της κεραίας.
στο δίπολο που είναι πλήρες, για αυτό δεν υπάρχει ground,
και εκεί συνδέεται η balanced ή unbalanced γραμμή μεταφοράς.
(Δες την εικόνα, μιλάω για το σκέλος, πόλο που υποτίθεται πως υπάρχει).

Να συμπληρώσω πως η χρήση ομοαξονικού στο συγκεκριμένο δίπολο,
μειονέκτημα είναι σε σχέση με την balanced γραμμή μεταφοράς
παρά πλεονέκτημα!
1)μεγαλύτερο μήκος του διπόλου
2)αδυναμία χρήσης tuner δίπλα στον πομπό
3)ανάγκη χρήσης balun
4)ανάγκη χρήσης χοντρού ομοαξονικού αν απαιτείται από την ισχύ
5)ακτινοβολεί και το κάθετο μέρος στην ανοικτή γραμμή, άρα λειτουργεί και σαν κάθετη (καλύτερος λοβός)



το μόνο μειονέκτημα της balanced γραμμής μεταφοράς (ανοικτης γραμμής)
είναι η εγκατάσταση, γωνίες κλπ.

ένα σπουδαίο άρθρο για τα δίπολα είναι το παρακάτω:
http://www.arrl.org/tis/info/pdf/9106023.pdf

----------


## weather1967

> η κεραία (μονόπολο) ακτινοβολεί, αυτή θέλει το ground!
> 
> δες στο πιο πανω σχήμα, λείπει ο δεύτερος πόλος
> και αυτή την δουλεια την κάνει το ground, τα radials που φαίνονται στις άλλες φωτό.
> Η γείωση που συνδέεις στο σασί, τον πομποδέκτη ή το ηλεκτρικό σίδερο είναι γιά άλλη δουλειά. Εδώ αναφέρομαι στο ground που είναι μέρος της κεραίας.



Τοτε ground θεωρεις τα Radials απο οτι ειδα στο σχημα .
Αλλα μην λες οτι δεν λειτουργει χωρις ground (radials) ,γιατι στα AM καποτε με ενα μονοπωλο που λειτουργουσαν σχεδον ολοι, τοτε πως ακουγοντουσαν σε ολη την Ελλαδα τα βραδυα ?Αν δεν λειτουργει μια κεραια με radials τοτε ο καθενας μεσαιαντζης με τα μονοπωλα θα εκανε αυτοακροαση τον εαυτο του ,και ομως πηγαιναν πολυ καλα απο εμβελειες.
Δεν λεω υπηρχαν στασιμα ουκ ολιγα ,αλλα παρολα αυτα η δουλεια γινοταν και χωρις radials.Και ενα παραδειγμα απο τον ομιλων ,66 μετρα μονοπωλο χωρις πηνια στα 1700 khz πριν πολλα χρονια ,radials δεν ξεραμε τοτε,με μια 4-400 στα 4 kv και πηγαινε στο ανεπιρεαστο σε ολο το Πανελληνιον.Αρα λειτουργουσε το θεμα ηταν οτι αν ειχε radials η ηταν διπολο με ομοαξονικο θα πηγαινε το ιδιο σημα στις ιδιες περιοχες με το 1/4 τις ισχυος ,εκει ειναι η διαφορα και οχι οτι δεν λειτουργει καθολου. 
Η θεωρια απο την πραξη παντα απεχει παρασάγκας .

----------


## antonis_p

φιλε Δημήτρη, δεν τα θεωρώ εγώ!!!
τα radials είναι το ground!
Μην αναφέρεις πως ακουγονταν έτσι οι μεσαιατζήδες
γιατί αυτό δεν είναι τεκμηρίωση πως αυτο το μπουγαδόσυρμα που χρησιμοποιούσαν είναι κεραία!
Αν η κεραία ήταν κεραία, τότε η εμβέλεια μέσα στον ελληνικό χώρο δεν θα ήταν κατόρθωμα!
Άλλο τα στάσιμα και άλλο η ακτινοβολία!
Η κεραία μπορεί να έχει στάσιμα και να ακτινοβολεί
και μπορεί να μην έχει στάσιμα και να μην ακτινοβολεί.
η πράξη που δεν στηρίζεται στην θεωρία είναι άλλο πράγμα!
Όταν ο μεσαιατζής που αναφέρεις δεν έχει ιδέα από κεραία
και χρησιμοποιεί μονόπολο χωρίς αντίβαρο-ground ή όπως αλλιώς θέλεις πες το,
και έχει γειωμένο το σασί της ιδιοκατασκευής του,
τότε χρησιμοποιεί σαν radials τη γείωση όλης της ηλεκτρικής εγκατάστασης της πολυκατοικίας του!!!
Είναι αυτό που λέμε στην νεοελληνική: "δεν υπάρχει"!!!

Κρίμα που δεν λαμβάνουν μέρος στην κουβέντα οι φίλοι
που "κατηγορούσαν" τους ραδιοερασιτέχνες σαν αδιάβαστους ή οτι αγοράζουν τις κεραίες έτοιμες!΄

----------


## ReFas

> ...Αν δεν λειτουργει μια κεραια με radials τοτε ο καθενας μεσαιαντζης με τα μονοπωλα θα εκανε αυτοακροαση τον εαυτο του ,και ομως πηγαιναν πολυ καλα απο εμβελειες.
> Δεν λεω υπηρχαν στασιμα ουκ ολιγα ,αλλα παρολα αυτα η δουλεια γινοταν και χωρις radials.Και ενα παραδειγμα απο τον ομιλων ,66 μετρα μονοπωλο χωρις πηνια στα 1700 khz πριν πολλα χρονια ,radials δεν ξεραμε τοτε,με μια 4-400 στα 4 kv και πηγαινε στο ανεπιρεαστο σε ολο το Πανελληνιον.Αρα λειτουργουσε το θεμα ηταν οτι αν ειχε radials η ηταν διπολο με ομοαξονικο θα πηγαινε το ιδιο σημα στις ιδιες περιοχες με το 1/4 τις ισχυος ,εκει ειναι η διαφορα και οχι οτι δεν λειτουργει καθολου. 
> Η θεωρια απο την πραξη παντα απεχει παρασάγκας .



Φίλε weather1967 επέτρεψε μου να διαφωνήσω "κάθετα" με το τελευταίο μιας και η γνώμη μου είναι ότι η θεωρία απο τη πράξη δεν απέχει παρα ελάχιστα. (τουλάχιστον για αυτά που συζητάμε και έχουν αναλυθεί πριν απο 70 και βάλε χρόνια)
Αυτά που αναφέρεις είναι σωστά και φυσικά έτσι ήταν και είναι ακόμα δηλαδή.
Η δικιά μου αλήθεια είναι ότι οι μικρές κεραίες μήκους λ/4 και μικρότερο έχουν *ανάγκη* απο καλή γείωση-ραντιαλ.
Ο λόγος είναι οτι η αντίσταση της κεραίας είναι αρκετά μικρή και για να ελαχιστοποιήσεις τις απώλειες πρέπει η αντίσταση στο κλάδο της γείωσης να είναι μικρή.
Αν η κεραία σου είναι κοντά στο λ/2 όπως ήταν παλιά για τους περισότερους (στό βύθισμα όπως λέγαμε) τότε η αντίσταση της κεραίας είναι μερικά ΚΩ και η ανάγκη για καλή γείωση μειώνεται και αρκεί ενα απλό καλώδιο που πήγαινε σε μία σωλήνα ύδρευσης η σε ένα κάγκελο.

----------


## weather1967

> φιλε Δημήτρη, δεν τα θεωρώ εγώ!!!
> τα radials είναι το ground!
> 
> Συμφωνώ και γνωριζω οτι το radial ειναι το ground σε διπολα,5/8,ground plane,κ.τλ.
> Αλλα δεν γνωριζα περι radials σε μονοπωλο και δη σε AM οριζοντια κεραια.
> 
> Μην αναφέρεις πως ακουγονταν έτσι οι μεσαιατζήδες
> γιατί αυτό δεν είναι τεκμηρίωση πως αυτο το μπουγαδόσυρμα που χρησιμοποιούσαν είναι κεραία!
> Αν η κεραία ήταν κεραία, τότε η εμβέλεια μέσα στον ελληνικό χώρο δεν θα ήταν κατόρθωμα!
> ...



Εδω φιλε Αντωνη το χαλασες τωρα με το συμπαθειο,αν μη τι αλλο διχνει μια ας το πουμε  μπηχτη προς καποιους σαφως και πλην εμμέσως :Wink:

----------


## weather1967

> Φίλε weather1967 επέτρεψε μου να διαφωνήσω "κάθετα" με το τελευταίο μιας και η γνώμη μου είναι ότι η θεωρία απο τη πράξη δεν απέχει παρα ελάχιστα. (τουλάχιστον για αυτά που συζητάμε και έχουν αναλυθεί πριν απο 70 και βάλε χρόνια)
> Αυτά που αναφέρεις είναι σωστά και φυσικά έτσι ήταν και είναι ακόμα δηλαδή.
> Η δικιά μου αλήθεια είναι ότι οι μικρές κεραίες μήκους λ/4 και μικρότερο έχουν *ανάγκη* απο καλή γείωση-ραντιαλ.
> Ο λόγος είναι οτι η αντίσταση της κεραίας είναι αρκετά μικρή και για να ελαχιστοποιήσεις τις απώλειες πρέπει η αντίσταση στο κλάδο της γείωσης να είναι μικρή.
> Αν η κεραία σου είναι κοντά στο λ/2 όπως ήταν παλιά για τους περισότερους (στό βύθισμα όπως λέγαμε) τότε η αντίσταση της κεραίας είναι μερικά ΚΩ και η ανάγκη για καλή γείωση μειώνεται και αρκεί ενα απλό καλώδιο που πήγαινε σε μία σωλήνα ύδρευσης η σε ένα κάγκελο.



Φιλε Νικο θα συμφωνήσω στα υπολοιπα που ειπες για τις κεραιες σχετικα με τις εσωτερικες αντιστασεις τους .
Αλλα θα επιμηνω οτι η θεωρια πολλες φορες απεχει παρασαγκας απο την πραξη και με στοιχεια χειροπιαστα,γιατι παντα θελω να μιλαω με αποδειξης .
Για την ληψη σε VLF 11 KHZ συγκεκριμενα που κανω ληψη τις ηλεκτρικες εκενωσεις μεχρι 10.000 χ.λ.μ μακριά .
Χρησιμοποιώ μια ιδιοκατασκευη loop antenna ξυληνη με 2 τετραγωνα loop βορα νοτο το ενα ,και ανατολη δυση το αλλο .Τυλιγω καλωδιο γυρο -γυρο και τα σχετικα .
Υπαρχει και αλλη μια κεραια με μπλα-μπλα-μπλα ωραιο design ωραιες λεξεις οπως sfericks gain κ.α που γινετε ιδιοκατασκευη και αυτη σε 2 στρογυλλα loop απο χαλκοσωληνα βορα νοτο και ανατολη δυση , και τα μονομενα καλωδια της κεραιας περνανε μεσα σε χαλκινη σωληνα που γειωνετε η χαλκινη σωληνα .
την εχει φτιαξει ενας συναδελφος και απο εδω απο Ελλαδα αλλα και απο εξωτερικο 
Αποτελεσμα : Kαμμιά διαφορα απο την δικη μου την ξυληνη ,ουτε σε εμβελεια ληψης,ουτε σε ποσοτητα των ηλεκτρικών εκκενωσεων πανω στους χαρτες ,ουτε διαφορα στην ακριβη θεση αυτών .Μην πω οτι η ξυλινη ειναι και καλυτερη αρκετες φορες ,αστο αυτο για να μην φανει οτι ευλογουμαι τα γενεια μας ,απλα κρατησε οτι καμια διαφορά :Rolleyes:

----------


## antonis_p

> Εδω φιλε Αντωνη το χαλασες τωρα με το συμπαθειο,αν μη τι αλλο διχνει μια ας το πουμε μπηχτη προς καποιους σαφως και πλην εμμέσως



μετά από τόσα που άκουσα για τους ραδιοερασιτέχνες, πως δεν ξέρουν να φτιάξουν την κεραία τους κλπ, και αφού μου δόθηκε η αφορμή, την χρησιμοποίησα, ένα πράγμα σαν τον ελέφαντα που δεν ξεχνάει!

τα διπολα είναι 2πολα και δεν θέλουν ground,
οι λ/4 θέλουν το άλλο τους μισό!
Οι λ/2 κανονικά δεν θέλουν τίποτα, διάβασα όμως σε ενα αρθρο πως 0,05% wl είναι ΟΚ.

Αν η "κεραία" ήταν κεραία, η επικοινωνία με το πανελλήνιο δεν θα ήταν τεκμηρίωση.
Με αυτή την ισχύ αλλά με κανονική κεραία μιλας με την ευρώπη.

Η κουβέντα έγινε γιατί ο άνθρωπος ρώτησε κάτι
και ενώ θα έπρεπε να εισπράξει μια παραπομπή σε κάποιο βιβλίο
εισέπραξε κάτι άλλο.

Όποιος ασχολείται με τις συχνότητες οφείλει στον εαυτό του
να έχει στην βιβλιοθήκη του την βίβλο, το antenna handbook,
που υπήρχε πριν απο σενα και από μενα
(αρα ακόμα και αν δεν υπήρχε το web, υπήρχαν οι πληροφορίες).

κατεβάστε το, είναι πολύ χρήσιμο:
http://www.armymars.net/ArmyMARS/Ant...antenna-hb.pdf

----------


## weather1967

[quote=antonis_p;299874]μετά από τόσα που άκουσα για τους ραδιοερασιτέχνες, πως δεν ξέρουν να φτιάξουν την κεραία τους κλπ, και αφού μου δόθηκε η αφορμή, την χρησιμοποίησα, ένα πράγμα σαν τον ελέφαντα που δεν ξεχνάει!

Δεν ξερω τι εχει ειπωθει πανω σε αυτο και δεν παιρνω θεση,απλα πιστευω οτι ολοι προσπαθουν για το καλυτερο ,ο καθενας με τον δικο του τροπο 

τα διπολα είναι 2πολα και δεν θέλουν ground,

Δεν θελουν ground τα διπολα ? δηλαδη ενα διπολο σε καθετη πολωση το κατω μερος του δεν γειωνετε ? που παει το μπλενταζ του ομοαξονικου ? και το ιδιο στην οριζοντια πολωση

οι λ/4 θέλουν το άλλο τους μισό!
Οι λ/2 κανονικά δεν θέλουν τίποτα, διάβασα όμως σε ενα αρθρο πως 0,05% wl είναι ΟΚ.

Αυτο θελει κουβεντα  :Rolleyes: 

Αν η "κεραία" ήταν κεραία, η επικοινωνία με το πανελλήνιο δεν θα ήταν τεκμηρίωση.
Με αυτή την ισχύ αλλά με κανονική κεραία μιλας με την ευρώπη.

συμφωνώ

Η κουβέντα έγινε γιατί ο άνθρωπος ρώτησε κάτι
και ενώ θα έπρεπε να εισπράξει μια παραπομπή σε κάποιο βιβλίο
εισέπραξε κάτι άλλο.

Οσο ειναι χρησιμα τα βιβλια της θεωριας ,αλλο τοσο ειναι και χρησιμες καποιες πληροφοριες που τις εχει κανει και δει καποιος στην πραξη οτι ειναι σωστες.

Όποιος ασχολείται με τις συχνότητες οφείλει στον εαυτό του
να έχει στην βιβλιοθήκη του την βίβλο, το antenna handbook,
που υπήρχε πριν απο σενα και από μενα
(αρα ακόμα και αν δεν υπήρχε το web, υπήρχαν οι πληροφορίες).

Το θεμα ειναι να το εχει το βιβλιο στην βιβλιοθηκη του,αν το εβρισκε τοτε ευκολα βεβαια ,αλλα οχι για να πιανει σκονες και αραχνες ,αλλα για να φτιαχνει και καμμια πατεντο-κεραια ,απο το βιβλιο  :Smile: 

κατεβάστε το, είναι πολύ χρήσιμο:
http://www.armymars.net/ArmyMARS/Antennas/Resources/usmc-antenna-hb.pdf
[/quote]

Καλο το pdf  :Wink:  


[/quote]

----------


## ReFas

> Φιλε Νικο θα συμφωνήσω στα υπολοιπα που ειπες για τις κεραιες σχετικα με τις εσωτερικες αντιστασεις τους .
> Αλλα θα επιμηνω οτι η θεωρια πολλες φορες απεχει παρασαγκας απο την πραξη και με στοιχεια χειροπιαστα,γιατι παντα θελω να μιλαω με αποδειξης .
> Για την ληψη σε VLF 11 KHZ συγκεκριμενα που κανω ληψη τις ηλεκτρικες εκενωσεις μεχρι 10.000 χ.λ.μ μακριά .
> Χρησιμοποιώ μια ιδιοκατασκευη loop antenna ξυληνη με 2 τετραγωνα loop βορα νοτο το ενα ,και ανατολη δυση το αλλο .Τυλιγω καλωδιο γυρο -γυρο και τα σχετικα .
> Υπαρχει και αλλη μια κεραια με μπλα-μπλα-μπλα ωραιο design ωραιες λεξεις οπως sfericks gain κ.α που γινετε ιδιοκατασκευη και αυτη σε 2 στρογυλλα loop απο χαλκοσωληνα βορα νοτο και ανατολη δυση , και τα μονομενα καλωδια της κεραιας περνανε μεσα σε χαλκινη σωληνα που γειωνετε η χαλκινη σωληνα .
> την εχει φτιαξει ενας συναδελφος και απο εδω απο Ελλαδα αλλα και απο εξωτερικο 
> Αποτελεσμα : Kαμμιά διαφορα απο την δικη μου την ξυληνη ,ουτε σε εμβελεια ληψης,ουτε σε ποσοτητα των ηλεκτρικών εκκενωσεων πανω στους χαρτες ,ουτε διαφορα στην ακριβη θεση αυτών .Μην πω οτι η ξυλινη ειναι και καλυτερη αρκετες φορες ,αστο αυτο για να μην φανει οτι ευλογουμαι τα γενεια μας ,απλα κρατησε οτι καμια διαφορά



Δημήτρη έχω δεί τη σελίδα σου και σου αξίζουν πολλά μπράβο!!
Αυτά που λές όμως για τις 2 κεραίες εμένα δε μου αποδεικνύουν οτι η θεωρία δεν συμβαδίζει με τη πράξη.
Δεν υπάρχει καμιά θεωρία που να λέει οτι μια κεραία τυλιγμένη σε ξύλο δεν αποδίδει σωστά, καμία απολύτως.
Ουτε υπάρχει θεωρία που να λέει οτι κεραία με πολύ μπλα μπλα και ωραίο design είναι καλύτερη.

Αντιθέτως όμως υπάρχει θεωρία που λέει οτι αν βάλεις μια κάθετη 8 μέτρα στα 1600 ΚHz και ΔΕΝ έχεις κανένα ράντιαλ και την συντονίσεις-προσαρμόσεις με το καλύτερο τιουνερ του κόσμου δεν θα ακουστείς παρά λίγες 100αδες μέτρα (εκτος και αν έχεις μερικα KW που θα ακουστείς μερικά χιλιομετρα-ακρόαση σε απλό δέκτη)
Επίσης υπάρχει θεωρία που λέει οτι αν βάλεις ενα μπουγαδόσυρμα 8 μέτρα κάθετα και 50μέτρα ας πούμε οριζόντια θα ακουστείς πολυ πολύ καλύτερα με τον ίδιο πομπό-ισχύ και συνθήκες.
Ο πιο βασικός λόγος είναι αυτος που έγραψα πιο πάνω.
Αυτά όλα συμβαδίζουν με την πράξη πολύ καλά.

----------


## antonis_p

> Δεν θελουν ground τα διπολα ? δηλαδη ενα διπολο σε καθετη πολωση το κατω μερος του δεν γειωνετε ? που παει το μπλενταζ του ομοαξονικου ? και το ιδιο στην οριζοντια πολωση



OXI! Αν εχεις ένα qrp πομποδέκτη, που δουλευει με μπαταρίες, χρησιμοποιείς ένα διπολο και δεν χρησιμοποιείς πουθενά ground. Κανένας που έχει δουλέψει qrp και buddipole???? (μπα... κοιμάται...) ΟΚ, ισως έχεις λιγότερο θόρυβο στην ληψη αλλά δεν εχει να κάνει με την ακτινοβολία του πομπού σου.





> οι λ/4 θέλουν το άλλο τους μισό!
> Οι λ/2 κανονικά δεν θέλουν τίποτα, διάβασα όμως σε ενα αρθρο πως 0,05% wl είναι ΟΚ.
> 
> Αυτο θελει κουβεντα



πού διαφωνείς;

----------


## weather1967

> Δημήτρη έχω δεί τη σελίδα σου και σου αξίζουν πολλά μπράβο!!
> Αυτά που λές όμως για τις 2 κεραίες εμένα δε μου αποδεικνύουν οτι η θεωρία δεν συμβαδίζει με τη πράξη.
> Δεν υπάρχει καμιά θεωρία που να λέει οτι μια κεραία τυλιγμένη σε ξύλο δεν αποδίδει σωστά, καμία απολύτως.
> Ουτε υπάρχει θεωρία που να λέει οτι κεραία με πολύ μπλα μπλα και ωραίο design είναι καλύτερη.
> 
> Αντιθέτως όμως υπάρχει θεωρία που λέει οτι αν βάλεις μια κάθετη 8 μέτρα στα 1600 ΚHz και ΔΕΝ έχεις κανένα ράντιαλ και την συντονίσεις-προσαρμόσεις με το καλύτερο τιουνερ του κόσμου δεν θα ακουστείς παρά λίγες 100αδες μέτρα (εκτος και αν έχεις μερικα KW που θα ακουστείς μερικά χιλιομετρα-ακρόαση σε απλό δέκτη)
> Επίσης υπάρχει θεωρία που λέει οτι αν βάλεις ενα μπουγαδόσυρμα 8 μέτρα κάθετα και 50μέτρα ας πούμε οριζόντια θα ακουστείς πολυ πολύ καλύτερα με τον ίδιο πομπό-ισχύ και συνθήκες.
> Ο πιο βασικός λόγος είναι αυτος που έγραψα πιο πάνω.
> Αυτά όλα συμβαδίζουν με την πράξη πολύ καλά.



Eυχαριστώ Νίκο
Συμφωνω για το παραδειγμα που εδωσες απολυτα ,τωρα για τις loop απλα θεωρουν οτι επειδη γειωνουν τον χαλκο και η κεραια ειναι μεσα στον γειωμενο χαλκο ,εχει πιο καθαρη ληψη ας το πουμε χωρις θορυβους μεσα .
Πραγμα που δεν εχω δει θορυβους με την ξυληνη που εχω και που ειναι τα καλωδια εξω.

----------


## antonis_p

> τωρα για τις loop απλα θεωρουν οτι επειδη γειωνουν τον χαλκο και η κεραια ειναι μεσα στον γειωμενο χαλκο ,εχει πιο καθαρη ληψη ας το πουμε χωρις θορυβους μεσα



ποιοί το θεωρούν; που το διάβασες; Θέλω να πω πως θεωρία είναι αυτό που γράφουν τα βιβλία. Οι "βρώμες" που κυκλοφορούν δεν είναι θεωρία! (Hi, που λένε οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες)

----------


## weather1967

> OXI! Αν εχεις ένα qrp πομποδέκτη, που δουλευει με μπαταρίες, χρησιμοποιείς ένα διπολο και δεν χρησιμοποιείς πουθενά ground. Κανένας που έχει δουλέψει qrp και buddipole???? (μπα... κοιμάται...) ΟΚ, ισως έχεις λιγότερο θόρυβο στην ληψη αλλά δεν εχει να κάνει με την ακτινοβολία του πομπού σου.
> 
> Ενταξει αλλο με μπαταριες ,και αλλο με ρευμα ,εμεις μιλαμε περισσοτερο τωρα για καθετη πολωση στα AM ειναι ο τιτλος ,και οχι για qrp 
> 
> πού διαφωνείς;



Δεν διαφωνο ,απλα θελει κουβεντα εννοώ να το δουμε αν γινετε στην πραξη να δουμε ισχυει αυτο ? οτι η λ/2 δεν θελουν τιποτα ?

----------


## weather1967

> ποιοί το θεωρούν; που το διάβασες; Θέλω να πω πως θεωρία είναι αυτό που γράφουν τα βιβλία. Οι "βρώμες" που κυκλοφορούν δεν είναι θεωρία! (Hi, που λένε οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες)



Ελα ντε εδω εχεις δικιο, αλλα αντε πες τους το  :Biggrin: 
Τουλαχιστον εγω το ειδα στην πραξη αυτο και το λεω ,αν δεν ηξερα θα ελεγα σαν μπουφος ,αααα να κανω την χαλκινη κεραια που λενε οτι εχει καλυτερη ληψη  :Lol:

----------


## ReFas

> Eυχαριστώ Νίκο
> Συμφωνω για το παραδειγμα που εδωσες απολυτα ,τωρα για τις loop απλα θεωρουν οτι επειδη γειωνουν τον χαλκο και η κεραια ειναι μεσα στον γειωμενο χαλκο ,εχει πιο καθαρη ληψη ας το πουμε χωρις θορυβους μεσα .
> Πραγμα που δεν εχω δει θορυβους με την ξυληνη που εχω και που ειναι τα καλωδια εξω.



Δεν ξέρω ποιος το θεωρεί αυτό ούτε μου ακούγεται σωστό εκ πρώτης.

Οι λουπ έχουν γενικά μικρότερο θόρυβο απο μόνες τους.
Δεν ξέρω αν παίζει ρόλο στη περίπτωση σου αλλά σημασία έχει ο λόγος σήματος προς θόρυβο και όχι τόσο ο καθαρός θόρυβος, έτσι νομίζω.
Με επιφύλαξη αυτο που σκέφτομαι τώρα είναι οτι κεραία μέσα σε χαλκό πιθανόν να μειώνει το λαμβανόμενο σήμα πιο πολύ απο ότι μειώνει τον θόρυβο.
Μετά την κεραία τι ακολουθεί; έχεις κάποιο φίλτρο;
Σε ρωτάω γιατί τα σκασίματα των κεραυνών έχουν και αρκέτα υψίσυχνα που μάλλον η κεραία μέσα στο χαλκό τα αποσβαίνει πιο πολύ.

----------


## antonis_p

> οτι η λ/2 δεν θελουν τιποτα



δες το σχήμα οπου πανω στην λ/2 ταξιδευει το κύμα,
δεν της λείπει ένα μερος όπως της λ/4.
Λογικά δεν χρειάζεται αλλά δεν είχα ποτέ μου λ/2.
Έγραψα όμως πως διάβασα πως 0,05% του μήκους κύματος αρκεί.

Όσο αφορά το πρώτο, δεν έχει σχέση αν ο πομπός τροφοδοτείται από μπαταρία ή AC.
Φυσικά αν ακουμπάς την κατασκευή και σε τινάζει το ρεύμα, τότε θέλεις γείωση
αλλά είναι για άλλο σκοπό. ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΚΤΙΝΟΒΟΛΙΑ οπως με την end feed antenna, είτε οριζόντια είναι, είτε διαγωνια είτε οτιδήποτε!

----------


## weather1967

> Δεν ξέρω ποιος το θεωρεί αυτό ούτε μου ακούγεται σωστό εκ πρώτης.
> 
> Οι λουπ έχουν γενικά μικρότερο θόρυβο απο μόνες τους.
> Δεν ξέρω αν παίζει ρόλο στη περίπτωση σου αλλά σημασία έχει ο λόγος σήματος προς θόρυβο και όχι τόσο ο καθαρός θόρυβος, έτσι νομίζω.
> Με επιφύλαξη αυτο που σκέφτομαι τώρα είναι οτι κεραία μέσα σε χαλκό πιθανόν να μειώνει το λαμβανόμενο σήμα πιο πολύ απο ότι μειώνει τον θόρυβο.
> Μετά την κεραία τι ακολουθεί; έχεις κάποιο φίλτρο;
> Σε ρωτάω γιατί τα σκασίματα των κεραυνών έχουν και αρκέτα υψίσυχνα που μάλλον η κεραία μέσα στο χαλκό τα αποσβαίνει πιο πολύ.



Aυτο ακριβώς σκεφτομουν και εγω Νικο με την χαλκινη loop ,οτι πιθανον να μειωνει και το λαμβανομενο σημα εκτος απο τον θορυβο 
Οχι και με την ξυληνη κεραια και με την χαλκινη εχουμε τον ενισχυτη δεν υπαρχουν φιλτρα 
Παιζει και ο λογος σηματος προς θορυβο ,αλλα παιζει και ο καθαρος θορυβος ,αν π.χ ειναι 20 μετρα κοντα η κεραια απο air-contition με inverter χανει την μπαλλα και με την χαλκινη και με την ξυληνη κεραια και δεν λαμβανει τιποτα παρα μονο θορυβο  :Sad: 
Θελει η κεραια ληψης να ειναι μακρυα απο πηγες θορυβου μοτερ,ιχ,κ.τ.λ .
Ευτυχως που εχω χωρο και την εχω σε μερος 30 μετρα μακρια απο το πλησιεστερο σπιτι και δρομο για να μην εχω τον παραμικρο θορυβο.Και να εχω ανοιχτα τερμα τα gain για την μεγιστη εμβελεια ληψης

----------


## ReFas

> Aυτο ακριβώς σκεφτομουν και εγω Νικο με την χαλκινη loop ,οτι πιθανον να μειωνει και το λαμβανομενο σημα εκτος απο τον θορυβο 
> Οχι και με την ξυληνη κεραια και με την χαλκινη εχουμε τον ενισχυτη δεν υπαρχουν φιλτρα 
> Παιζει και ο λογος σηματος προς θορυβο ,αλλα παιζει και ο καθαρος θορυβος ,αν π.χ ειναι 20 μετρα κοντα η κεραια απο air-contition με inverter χανει την μπαλλα και με την χαλκινη και με την ξυληνη κεραια και δεν λαμβανει τιποτα παρα μονο θορυβο 
> Θελει η κεραια ληψης να ειναι μακρυα απο πηγες θορυβου μοτερ,ιχ,κ.τ.λ .
> Ευτυχως που εχω χωρο και την εχω σε μερος 30 μετρα μακρια απο το πλησιεστερο σπιτι και δρομο για να μην εχω τον παραμικρο θορυβο.Και να εχω ανοιχτα τερμα τα gain για την μεγιστη εμβελεια ληψης



Αυτό σκέφτηκα οτι δεν έχετε κάποιο φίλτρο.
Νομίζω θα βοηθούσε αν βάζατε τη κεραία σε κάποιο αναλύτη φάσματος και βλέπατε σε κοντινές καταιγίδες που βρίσκεται ο κύριος όγκος του παλμού όταν σκάει κεραυνός.
Και μετά να μπεί κάποιο φίλτρο στον ενισχυτή που θα αφήνει το φάσμα συχνοτήτων που σας ενδιαφέρουν.
Αν κάποια συσκευή παράγει συχνότητες μέσα σε αυτό το φάσμα θα σας κάνει πάλι κάποια ζημιά αλλά θα έχετε κόψει αρκετά άλλα.
Αν μπορώ θα χαρώ να σας βοηθήσω....

----------


## weather1967

> Όσο αφορά το πρώτο, δεν έχει σχέση αν ο πομπός τροφοδοτείται από μπαταρία ή AC.
> Φυσικά αν ακουμπάς την κατασκευή και σε τινάζει το ρεύμα, τότε θέλεις γείωση
> αλλά είναι για άλλο σκοπό. ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΚΤΙΝΟΒΟΛΙΑ οπως με την end feed antenna, είτε οριζόντια είναι, είτε διαγωνια είτε οτιδήποτε!



Eπιτρεψε μου παντος να πιστευω οτι σε πομπους σε ραδιοφωνικες μπαντες ,πρεπει να υπαρχει γειωση στο ενα απο τα δυο διπολα ειτε οριζοντια πολωση ειναι ειτε κατακορυφη

----------


## weather1967

> Αυτό σκέφτηκα οτι δεν έχετε κάποιο φίλτρο.
> Νομίζω θα βοηθούσε αν βάζατε τη κεραία σε κάποιο αναλύτη φάσματος και βλέπατε σε κοντινές καταιγίδες που βρίσκεται ο κύριος όγκος του παλμού όταν σκάει κεραυνός.
> Και μετά να μπεί κάποιο φίλτρο στον ενισχυτή που θα αφήνει το φάσμα συχνοτήτων που σας ενδιαφέρουν.
> Αν κάποια συσκευή παράγει συχνότητες μέσα σε αυτό το φάσμα θα σας κάνει πάλι κάποια ζημιά αλλά θα έχετε κόψει αρκετά άλλα.
> Αν μπορώ θα χαρώ να σας βοηθήσω....



Αν βαζαμε μετα την κεραια καποιο φιλτρο ισως ομως μας μειωσει και την ληψη 
Τωρα για τον κυριο ογκο του παλμου εμας ειναι ετσι η loοp κεραιες που αν εχουμε καταιγιδες π.χ στις 90 μοιρες μας διχνει 90 και 180 μοιρες οτι εχουμε καταιγιδες και εκει ερχονται 2 ετεροι σταθμοι και κανουμε triangulation σαν ραδιογωνιομετρο μεσο software δηλαδη και επιβεβεωνουν οτι οι καταιγιδα ειναι στις 90 μοιρες και αποκοπτετε απο τον αλλο χαρτη μετα το corelation οι 180 μοιρες ,ο ενας βοηθαει τον αλλο δηλαδη με συντονισμο απο Ευρωπη περισσοτερο .
Αν τωρα μπορουμε να κανουμε ενα φιλτρο που θα μας κοβει θορυβους χαμηλους π.χ απο air-contition και θα μας αφηνε μονο να περασει το σημα της ηλεκτρικης εκκενωσης θα ηταν ευχης εργον,αλλα μαλλον το βλεπω απιθανον αυτο να γινει

----------


## antonis_p

πώς θα μπορούσες να γειώσεις ένα από τα 2 σκέλη και γιατί;
(2 σκέλη λ/4 του διπόλου είναι ένα δίπολο)

http://larc.hamgate.net/DipoleConst_A.JPG

σε ποιό σημείο θα μπορούσες να γειώσεις το δίπολο και γιατί;

Δεν χρειάζεται να σου επιτρέψω εγώ να πιστεύεις κάτι,
βάλε μια παραπομπή που να τεκμηριώνει αυτό που λες 
και μπορεί να το πιστέψω και εγώ!

----------


## antonis_p

για τους φίλους των ραδιοφωνικών συχνοτήτων
που εκφράζουν τις απορίες τους σχετικά με τις κεραίες
που μπορούν να χρησιμοποιήσουν:
Το δίπολο με ομοαξονικό καλώδιο είναι αυτό

και μπορεί να τοποθετηθεί με τους εξής τρόπους:

----------


## antonis_p

ακολουθεί η end feed antenna, ή long wire ή μονόπολο.
Είναι βολική αλλά έχει απαράδεκτο λοβο ακτινοβολίας,
πώς ακτινοβολεί φαίνεται δεξιά:

όπως και παρακάτω, φαίνεται πως η γείωση (radilas ή counterpoise) είναι απαραίτητη:

εδώ φαίνεται πώς ακτινοβολεί το μονόπολο:

----------


## antonis_p

τέλος η κάθετη, που τουλάχιστον στην εκπομπή
αν γίνει σωστά είναι (για μένα) η καλύτεη από όλες τις προηγούμενες.
1)θέλει λίγο χώρο, στα 160 μετρα για δίπολο χρησιμοποίησα 4 οικόπεδα!!!
2)έχει τον καλύτερο λοβό ακτινοβολίας
3)δεν χρειάζεται ύψος από την γη.

υπάρχουν τεχνικές για να κοντύνει η κάθετη εφόσον
για ερασιτεχνική χρήση είναι αδύνατο να τοποθετηθεί
μια κεραία ακόμα και λ/4
όπως τα πηνεία στην βάση ή στην μέση,
ή τα capacitance hats.
Η κεραία όμως είναι αυτή:

για να είναι όμως κεραία και όχι καλάμι,
διαβάστε το πιο κάτω άρθρο:
http://www.antennex.com/shack/Dec06/cps.html

----------


## weather1967

> πώς θα μπορούσες να γειώσεις ένα από τα 2 σκέλη και γιατί;
> (2 σκέλη λ/4 του διπόλου είναι ένα δίπολο)
> 
> http://larc.hamgate.net/DipoleConst_A.JPG
> 
> σε ποιό σημείο θα μπορούσες να γειώσεις το δίπολο και γιατί;
> 
> Δεν χρειάζεται να σου επιτρέψω εγώ να πιστεύεις κάτι,
> βάλε μια παραπομπή που να τεκμηριώνει αυτό που λες 
> και μπορεί να το πιστέψω και εγώ!



 
Καλημερα και χρονια πολλα σε ολους .Εχω μια προχειρη φωτο
Σε αυτο το σημειο θα γειωνα τον ενα πολο του διπολου ,οχι φυσικα  οπως το εχω στο σχεδιο μεμονομενο τον ενα πολο , αλλα γειωση μεσω μπλενταζ καθοδου απο το σασσι που πομπού .
Το στηριζω οτι λογο γειωσεως του ενος πολου,σαφως θα ειχε καλυτερο λοβο κεραιας ,με συνεπεια καλυτερη αχτινοβολια

----------


## weather1967

> τέλος η κάθετη, που τουλάχιστον στην εκπομπή
> αν γίνει σωστά είναι (για μένα) η καλύτεη από όλες τις προηγούμενες.
> 1)θέλει λίγο χώρο, στα 160 μετρα για δίπολο χρησιμοποίησα 4 οικόπεδα!!!
> 2)έχει τον καλύτερο λοβό ακτινοβολίας
> 3)δεν χρειάζεται ύψος από την γη.
> 
> υπάρχουν τεχνικές για να κοντύνει η κάθετη εφόσον
> για ερασιτεχνική χρήση είναι αδύνατο να τοποθετηθεί
> μια κεραία ακόμα και λ/4
> ...



Μπραβο Αντώνη σχετικα με τα σχεδια των κεραιων διαφωτηζης σωστα πολλους φιλους .
Μια παρατηρηση ομως λες οτι εχεις κεραια 160 μετρα που για σενα η καθετη ειναι η καλυτερη ,μηπως δεν το διατυπωνεις σωστα ? και καποιος φιλος αναρωτηθη 160 μετρα καθετη πως γινετε να εχει ??? 
Οριζοντια θες να πεις εχεις 160 μετρα  ,αλλα γιατι τοσο μακριά ? βγαινεις και κατω απο τους 1000 Khz ? η δουλευεις λ/2 μηκος κυματος ? γιατι για τους 1700 khz ειναι λ/4 το διπολο 45+45 μετρα περιπου ,αν θελεις δειξε μια φωτο απο την κεραια σου για να καταλαβουμε πως ειναι καλυτερα.

----------


## ReFas

> Αν βαζαμε μετα την κεραια καποιο φιλτρο ισως ομως μας μειωσει και την ληψη 
> Τωρα για τον κυριο ογκο του παλμου εμας ειναι ετσι η loοp κεραιες που αν εχουμε καταιγιδες π.χ στις 90 μοιρες μας διχνει 90 και 180 μοιρες οτι εχουμε καταιγιδες και εκει ερχονται 2 ετεροι σταθμοι και κανουμε triangulation σαν ραδιογωνιομετρο μεσο software δηλαδη και επιβεβεωνουν οτι οι καταιγιδα ειναι στις 90 μοιρες και αποκοπτετε απο τον αλλο χαρτη μετα το corelation οι 180 μοιρες ,ο ενας βοηθαει τον αλλο δηλαδη με συντονισμο απο Ευρωπη περισσοτερο .
> Αν τωρα μπορουμε να κανουμε ενα φιλτρο που θα μας κοβει θορυβους χαμηλους π.χ απο air-contition και θα μας αφηνε μονο να περασει το σημα της ηλεκτρικης εκκενωσης θα ηταν ευχης εργον,αλλα μαλλον το βλεπω απιθανον αυτο να γινει



Καλημέρα.
Δημήτρη μιλάω για φιλτράρισμα φυσικά ως προς συχνότητες και όχι ως προς ένταση του λαμβανόμενου σήματος.
Οσο το σκέφτομαι ξανά τώρα, πιστεύω οτι οι ηλεκτρικές εκκενώσεις θα έχουν πολύ ευρύ ηλεκτρομαγνητικό φάσμα συχνοτήτων μειώνοντας την ένταση όσο ανεβαίνει η συχνότητα.
Αν λοιπόν βάλεις τη κεραία σου σε εναν αναλυτή φάσματος και τσεκάρεις σε ποιές συχνότητες έχεις τις μεγαλύτερες παρεμβολές απο τις ανθρώπινες πηγές- αυτοκίνητα, μηχανάκια, διάφορα πλαμοτροφοδοτικά κτλ θα μπορείς με κάποια φίλτρα να απομονώσεις αυτές τις συχνότητες.
Είτε με απ'ευθείας φιλτράρισμα η με χρήση ενδιάμεσης συχνότητας-IF που ίσως είναι καλύτερα το τελευταίο.

----------


## antonis_p

> Μια παρατηρηση ομως λες οτι εχεις κεραια 160 μετρα που για σενα η καθετη ειναι η καλυτερη ,μηπως δεν το διατυπωνεις σωστα ? και καποιος φιλος αναρωτηθη 160 μετρα καθετη πως γινετε να εχει ??? 
> Οριζοντια θες να πεις εχεις 160 μετρα ,αλλα γιατι τοσο μακριά ? βγαινεις και κατω απο τους 1000 Khz ? η δουλευεις λ/2 μηκος κυματος ? γιατι για τους 1700 khz ειναι λ/4 το διπολο 45+45 μετρα περιπου ,αν θελεις δειξε μια φωτο απο την κεραια σου για να καταλαβουμε πως ειναι καλυτερα.



είπα πως έχω ένα δίπολο για την ραδιοερασιτεχνική μπάντα των 160 μέτρων. Λίγο πιο μικρό μήκος κύματος από την ραδιοφωνική των μεσαίων. Κάποια στιγμή προσπάθησα να κάνω την δουλειά μου με ένα δίπολο (40 & 40 μέτρα) αλλά δεν ήταν λειτουργικό λόγω χώρου, χρησιμοποίησα 4 οικόπεδα στην εξοχή. Και έπρεπε και σε 2 από αυτά να βάλω και ιστό για να είναι σε κάποιο αξιοπρεπές ύψος... Πλέον έχω ένα δίπολο με traps που χωράει οριακά στο δικό μου οικόπεδο, περίπου 16 & 16 μέτρα. Δεν μπορώ να βάλω σήμερα φωτό αλλά σύντομα θα το κάνω.
Όσοι από εμάς κάνουν σοβαρή δουλειά στα 160 μέτρα (περίπου 1820mhz) χρησιμοποιούν κάθετες για εκπομπή και άλλες κεραίες για λήψη.
Ο χώρος μου δεν είναι απεριόριστος και προσπαθώ να τον εκμεταλευτώ όσο γίνεται καλύτερα. Υπάρχει και ο παράγοντας WAF που αναλύω σε άλλο post!

----------


## ReFas

[quote=antonis_p]ακολουθεί η end feed antenna, ή long wire ή μονόπολο.
Είναι βολική αλλά έχει απαράδεκτο λοβο ακτινοβολίας,
πώς ακτινοβολεί φαίνεται δεξιά:

Αντώνη βάζεις πολλά κοπυ απο το ιντερνετ που κατά τη γνώμη μου προκαλούν σύγχυση και λαθος συμπεράσματα.( φιλικά πάντα)

Μια "οριζοντια" κεραία λ/2 μήκους ηλεκτρικό είναι πάντα σαφώς καλύτερη απο μια κάθετη για κάλυψη του Eλλαδικου χώρου το βράδυ στις συχνότητες 1600-1700ΚHz.
Αυτο το ξέρει οποιοσδήποτε έχει πειραματιστεί.
Εχω γράψει και σχετικά και σε άλλο θέμα 114 μύνημα.
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...=36235&page=12

----------


## ReFas

Ακολουθούν 2 σχήματα-λοβοί ακτινοβολίας σε 3D.
Το ένα για μια κάθετη 8 μέτρα μήκος ξεκινώντας 0,5 μέτρα ύψος απο το έδαφος και το άλλο για την ίδια κεραία με ακόμα 82,1 μέτρα οριζόντιο σύρμα (έτσι ώστε να συντονίζει σαν λ/2 στους 1600KHz στο "βύθισμα" όπως λέγαμε) 
Και οι δύο κεραίες έχουν 4 φτωχά ραντιαλ μήκους 2,75 μέτρα το καθένα.

Είναι εμφανής η διαφορά-υπεροχή της οριζόντιας σε ακτινοβολία προς τα πάνω, στις χρήσιμες μοίρες όπως γράφω στο προηγούμενο λινκ που έδωσα.

----------


## ReFas

Οι ίδιοι λοβοί σε 2δ σχήμα.

Στις 75 μοίρες η διαφορά της κάθετης με την οριζόντια είναι περίπου 16db.
Με άλλα λόγια, αν κάποιος εκπέμπει με την οριζόντια και έχει 100W και ακούγεται σε μία απόσταση που το σήμα που ανακλάτε φεύγει με 75 μοίρες γωνία, για να πάει το ίδιο σήμα αν εκπέμψει με την κάθετη θέλει 4KW.

Οι δοκιμές εμένα τουλάχιστον μου έχουν δείξει τα ίδια αποτελέσματα και αυτό εννοώ όταν λέω οτι δεν έχει διαφορά η θεωρία απο τη πράξη.

----------


## antonis_p

> Αντώνη βάζεις πολλά κοπυ απο το ιντερνετ που κατά τη γνώμη μου προκαλούν σύγχυση και λαθος συμπεράσματα.( φιλικά πάντα)
> 
> Μια "οριζοντια" κεραία λ/2 μήκους ηλεκτρικό είναι πάντα σαφώς καλύτερη απο μια κάθετη για κάλυψη του Eλλαδικου χώρου το βράδυ στις συχνότητες 1600-1700ΚHz.



φυσικά και υπάρχουν 1000 κεραίες ανάλογα με το τί είναι το ζητούμενο, πχ η μέγιστη εμβέλεια ή η ελάχιστη.
Να σημειωθεί πως οι κρατικοι ραδιοφωνικοί σταθμοί έχουν αποκλειστικά κάθετες κεραίες.
Η οριζόντια (long wire) είναι κατευθυντική οπως φαίνεται και στο αρχειάκι που επανέλαβες ή όπως και στο επόμενο (από στρατιωτικό εγχειρίδιο):
άρα δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί το πρόγραμμά σου έδωσε λοβο ακτινοβολίας 
κάθετης κεραίας. ίσως λαμβάνει το οριζόντιο κομμάτι σαν capacitance hat;

διαβάζοντας βρήκα πως το μήκος του οριζοντίου μέρους
κανει περισσότερο ή λιγότερο κατευθυντική την συγκεκριμένη κεραία:
"extending the length of a longwire or a dipole antenna over 1l, and placing it higher over the ground improves much its radiation pattern, allowing DX activities. In fact the longer the longwire, the sharper the lobes, with an optimal length that can exceed 10λ" από εδώ.
Αν το ζητούμενο είναι μια ομοιόμορφη εκπομπή και όχι κατι που μοιάζει με το παραπάνω, σε κοντινες περιοχές
μήπως η καλύτερη κεραια θα ήταν μια οριζόντια loop (skywire) λ μήκους;

----------


## ReFas

> Να σημειωθεί πως οι κρατικοι ραδιοφωνικοί σταθμοί έχουν αποκλειστικά κάθετες κεραίες.



Οι κρατικοί (ειδικά οι μεγάλης ισχύος) έχουν κάθετες  κεραίες μήκους 0,528λ (λίγο μεγαλύτερο από λ/2) για συγκεκριμένο λόγο.
Ο λόγος είναι οτι σε αυτό το μήκος έχουν την καλύτερη κάλυψη στο χώρο (την μέρα) με τις λιγότερες διαλείψεις (τη νύχτα).





> Η οριζόντια (long wire) είναι κατευθυντική οπως φαίνεται και στο αρχειάκι που επανέλαβες



Η οριζόντια που έβαλες είναι *μεγαλύτερη* απο λ/2.
Τα ίδια ισχύουν και για την οριζοντια V που και αυτή είναι μεγαλύτερη απο λ/2 στα 2 σκέλη της.

Εγω γράφω για κεραία μήκους λ/2 τροφοδοτημένη στην άκρη.
8 μέτρα κάθετο και συνεχίζει οριζόντια για 82,1 μέτρα ακόμη.
Και απο τα σχήματα φαίνεται οτι εκπέμπει ακριβώς σαν οριζόντιο δίπολο, που το βλέπεις οτι εκπέμπει σαν κάθετη;

----------


## weather1967

Πιστευω το θεμα με την καθετη κεραια αναλυθηκε πολυ καλα απο τον Αντώνη και τον Νικο ,που γνωριζουν και πολύ καλα απο την θεωρια αυτης.
Εγώ εχω μεινη κατι ετη πισω απο εσας παιδια ,και γνωριζω καλα μονο οτι εχω δουλεψει καποτε με τα πενιχρα μεσα και τεχνογνωσια της εποχής .
Μακαρι να γνωριζα ολα αυτα τα σχεδια τοτε Νικο και Αντωνη και να ειστε σιγουροι οτι θα τα ειχα δοκιμασει στην πραξη ολα μηδενος εξαιρουμενου ,εκει θα εβλεπα τα αποτελεσματα αυτων και θα ειχα λογο να μιλησω ,τωρα εφοσον δεν τα γνωριζω οτι και να πω θα ειναι λογια του αερα ,εγω απλα ειπα αυτα που γνωριζω εκ πειρας καποτε .
Πολυ μου αρεσε αυτος ο ευγενής διαλογος,και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι πολλοι φιλοι και με τον ομιλων μεσα,θα μαθανε πραγματα χρησιμα που δεν τα γνωριζαν.
Νικο εχεις καποιο σχεδιο μηπως για φιλτρα σε VLF ? η με χρηση ενδιαμεσης συχνοτητας IF

----------


## antonis_p

> Και απο τα σχήματα φαίνεται οτι εκπέμπει ακριβώς σαν οριζόντιο δίπολο,




αυτό είναι το οριζόντιο δίπολο, σωστά;
χρησιμοποιείς κάποιο από τα γνωστα προγράμματα κεραιών;
Καποιος να μας δώσει κανενα λινκ για το eznek ή κάποιο άλλο;

----------


## antonis_p

> Εγω γράφω για κεραία μήκους λ/2 τροφοδοτημένη στην άκρη.



τί σύνθετη αντίσταση έχει αυτή η κεραία ? και αν δεν έχει 50 ohms, που φαντάζομαι δεν θα έχει, πώς κάνεις προσαρμογή;

----------


## ReFas

> αυτό είναι το οριζόντιο δίπολο, σωστά;
> χρησιμοποιείς κάποιο από τα γνωστα προγράμματα κεραιών;
> Καποιος να μας δώσει κανενα λινκ για το eznek ή κάποιο άλλο;



Το οριζόντιο δίπολο είναι αλλά η ακτινοβολία αυτή είναι στον ελεύθερο χώρο(free space) απουσία γής δηλαδή.
Όταν είναι κοντά στη γή εκπέμπει προς τα πάνω.
Τα σχήματα που έδωσα είναι απο το 4nec2.
Εχω και το eznec αλλά μου αρέσει πιο πολύ το 4nec2 που είναι και χωρίς χρήματα και κάνει και βελτιστοποιήση.
Και τα δύο χρησιμοποιούν τη μηχανή NEC2 που στηρίζεται στο MoM- Method of Moment(μπορείς να βάλεις και τη nec4 αν πληρώσεις στο livermore)





> τί σύνθετη αντίσταση έχει αυτή η κεραία ? και αν δεν έχει 50 ohms, που φαντάζομαι δεν θα έχει, πώς κάνεις προσαρμογή;



Στο συντονισμό έχει μερικές χιλιάδες ωμ.
Περίπου 6κω αυτή που περιέγραψα.
Αν η λυχνία εξόδου θέλει αυτη την αντίσταση να δει στην άνοδο σαν φορτίο τότε είναι οκ.
Αλλά και να μη ταιριάζει φέρνεις την αντίσταση εκεί που τη θές εύκολα με πηνία πυκνωτες.
Τα 50Ω είναι ενα κακό των πομποδεκτών, είναι όλα πιο εύκολα αν πάψεις να σκέφτεσαι "πως θα το κάνω 50Ω;"

----------


## antonis_p

για να γυρίσουμε στο θέμα (κάθετη κλπ)
αυτή είναι η μεγαλύτερη που έχω δει στο εμπόριο:
http://www.dxengineering.com/Parts.a...DXE%2DMBVE%2D1

κάτι παραπάνω από 13 μέτρα και μόλις 300$... 220 ευρώ.

----------


## ReFas

> Ακολουθούν 2 σχήματα-λοβοί ακτινοβολίας σε 3D.
> Το ένα για μια κάθετη 8 μέτρα μήκος ξεκινώντας 0,5 μέτρα ύψος απο το έδαφος και το άλλο για την ίδια κεραία με ακόμα 82,1 μέτρα οριζόντιο σύρμα (έτσι ώστε να συντονίζει σαν λ/2 στους 1600KHz στο "βύθισμα" όπως λέγαμε) 
> Και οι δύο κεραίες έχουν 4 φτωχά ραντιαλ μήκους 2,75 μέτρα το καθένα.
> 
> Είναι εμφανής η διαφορά-υπεροχή της οριζόντιας σε ακτινοβολία προς τα πάνω, στις χρήσιμες μοίρες όπως γράφω στο προηγούμενο λινκ που έδωσα.



Ξαναβάζω τα σχήματα που πιστεύω τώρα είναι πιο κατανοητά περιλαμβάνοντας και τις κεραίες.

----------

